# Hungry-girl.com



## Pinklady77 (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.hungry-girl.com/index.php

Great website with healthy food reviews, low cal versions to high fat recipes, and weekend survival topics.


----------



## choseck (Oct 29, 2006)

yes!!!! i love hungry girl.  i've tried quite a few of the recipes (just made chicken quesadillas tonight) and i always look forward to my daily 'email' from her. i could spend hours looking at that website.  That and ivillage.com have helped me so much in just making good food choices.

(I've lost about 70lbs since the first of the year and now weigh just under 125 - a weight that I NEVER thought I could be)

I'm trying to head toward 120 and then it's all about maintaining!!!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

thank you ^_^  will check it out now


----------



## grace_xo (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks! Looks like a great site!


----------

